# The official circle jerk club!



## MyK (Mar 31, 2006)

k, apparently I have a circle jerk club

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1306080&postcount=16


so who wants in?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm already in, silly.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 31, 2006)

You assholes promised to invite me, but you never did. I don't think I like you guys anymore.


----------



## GFR (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Mar 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 31, 2006)

Oooh pick me, pick me....


----------



## MyK (Mar 31, 2006)

you dont get picked or invited!! your either in or out!

we all blow our loads on a piece of toast and the last one to finish has to eat it!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you dont get picked or invited!! your either in or out!
> 
> we all blow our loads on a piece of toast and the last one to finish has to eat it!


Is that low carb bread?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2006)

Jodi will have a fit if it's not.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2006)

True Story, I have a feeling we're getting banned if it's not low carb.



As long as I get to be the bread


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 31, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you dont get picked or invited!! your either in or out!
> 
> we all blow our loads on a piece of toast and the last one to finish has to eat it!




I win.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 31, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you dont get picked or invited!! your either in or out!
> 
> we all blow our loads on a piece of toast and the last one to finish has to eat it!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> _As long as I get to be the bread_


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

>





You are the only one that discovered the secret message.


----------



## MyK (Mar 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You are the only one that discovered the secret message.


way to gay-up the circle jerk thread!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> way to gay-up the circle jerk thread!





oh my GAWD, I'm tho thorry!


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll join. Only if we can play ookie cookie!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> oh my GAWD, I'm tho thorry!



Take large objects out of your mouth before you speak!


----------



## MyK (Apr 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Take large objects out of your mouth before you speak!



Dale's cock is NOT large!!...

....I...um....heard!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok...who is the so called leader of this "circle jerk club".

I'm gonna vote for Bigdyl.  No real reason for voting for him, it's not like I have a crush or something


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you dont get picked or invited!! your either in or out!
> 
> we all blow our loads on a piece of toast and the last one to finish has to eat it!



sounds like a variation of ookie cookie.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 2, 2006)

u could be like a gang or something u could call yourselves the special kids


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 2, 2006)

this might be the gayest thing I've ever seen


----------



## MyK (Apr 2, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> ...


 



why is that on your computer?? and will people stop gaying-up the circle jerk thread!! Gaawwddd!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF is that.  I can't believe my virgin eyes just seen that.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

True Story, those were some fun times, eh Chrono?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, those were some fun times, eh Chrono?




So, are you our leader?

If so, what is our first task as official circle jerk members?


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 2, 2006)

Circle Jerk where  i'm in


----------

